# I speak German with a French accent



## redsoxiluv

Hallo, 

Wie sagt man auf Deutsch "my German teacher told me i speak German with a French accent"?/"mon prof d'Allemand m'a dit que je parle Allemand avec un accent francais?"

My attempt: Meine Deutschlehrerin (_m'a dit_/_told me_), weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent. 

Or is there a better way to explain this?

Danke !


----------



## hannaverena

Je dirai: Meine Deutschlehrerin / Mein Deutschlehrer sagte mir, dass ich Deutsch mit einem französischen Akzent spreche.
Salut
Hannaverena


----------



## Savra

Mein Deutschlehrer sagte, ich spreche mit französischem Akzent.


----------



## Sidjanga

Oder:

_Mein(e) Deutschlehrer(in) hat (mir) gesagt, dass ich __Deutsch __mit französischem Akzent spreche._

The composed past tense (Perfekt) is much more natural in spoken language, and, especially in this context, maintains the relation with the now and here (it has been said, but it does not matter when it was said, and it's still valid).


----------



## redsoxiluv

Great, thank you!

Clearly i am very new to German (and am not French, regardless of what my terrible German  accent may lead people to believe!) but appreciate all of the help as i attempt to learn!


----------



## loubet77

Hello,
Solution bis: In case of an informal conversation you just can say: 'mein(e) Deutschlehrer/in sagte, ich hätte einen französischen Akzent.' Just more clear and short.
Bye bye


----------



## loubet77

Attention !!! "Meine Deutschlehrerin (_m'a dit_/_told me_), weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent." is NOT correct at all ;o
Bye bye


----------



## Henryk

_Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent sprechen würde. 
Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent spreche. _

_Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent habe. 
Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent hätte. _

Allgemein gilt, dass, wenn die K1-Form der Indikativ-Form entspricht, der K2 angewendet werden sollte.



> Attention !!! "Meine Deutschlehrerin (m'a dit/told me), weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent." is NOT correct at all ;o


The sentence isn't wrong at all. It's merely a different meaning.

_"My teacher told me because I speak German with a French accent." = "Meine Deutschlehrerin hat mir das erzählt, weil ich Deutsch mit französischem Akzent spreche._


----------



## SilasR

Henryk said:


> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent sprechen würde.
> Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent spreche. _
> 
> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent habe.
> Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent hätte. _


Mal abgesehen davon, dass in der Umgangssprache aber alle Varianten akzeptabel wären. Zumindest ich würde da nicht so genau unterscheiden.


----------



## Henryk

SilasR said:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass in der Umgangssprache aber alle Varianten akzeptabel wären. Zumindest ich würde da nicht so genau unterscheiden.



Umgangssprache ist nicht Standardsprache.


----------



## avok

Henryk said:


> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent spreche. _
> 
> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent habe. _
> _._


 
Hello can somebody tell me why these are wrong? They look OK to me ..

My teacher told me that I "speak" with a French accent. I "generally" speak with a French accent 
v.s. 
My teacher told me that I "spoke"  with a French accent. Does not necessarily a general idea.


----------



## Robocop

Henryk said:


> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent sprechen würde.
> Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent spreche. _
> 
> _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent habe.
> Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent hätte. _


Mir ist die obige Auslegung *absolut unverständlich*! Insbesondere dem "würde"-Satz kann ich gar nichts abgewinnen. Diese Formulierung würde ich weder hochsprachlich noch umgangssprachlich verwenden.

Folgende Sätze sind nach meiner Auffassung *beide *korrekt - aber sie drücken eine unterschiedliche Haltung zur Aussage der Deutschlehrerin  aus:
_- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent *habe*. 
==> Mit dieser Wiedergabe bringe ich zum Ausdruck, dass ich mit der Aussage der Deutschlehrerin *einverstanden *bin._
_- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent *hätte*. __
==> Mit dieser Wiedergabe bringe ich zum Ausdruck, dass ich mit der Aussage der Deutschlehrerin *nicht einverstanden* bin._


----------



## SilasR

Henryk said:


> Umgangssprache ist nicht Standardsprache.


Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ich denke gerade beim deutschen Konjunktiv ist der Unterschied zwischen Umgangssprache und Standartsprache teilweise wirklich enorm.


----------



## Henryk

Robocop said:


> Mir ist die obige Auslegung *absolut unverständlich*! Insbesondere dem "würde"-Satz kann ich gar nichts abgewinnen. Diese Formulierung würde ich weder hochsprachlich noch umgangsprachlich verwenden.


Ich muss eingestehen, dass der "würde"-Satz nicht richtig ist, es müsste wie folgt sein: "Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent *spräche*." Den Satz mit "würde" würde hier umgangssprachlich eigentlich fast jeder so verwenden, ist aber im Grunde genommen vollkommen falsch, danke für den Hinweis.



> _- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent *habe*.
> ==> Mit dieser Wiedergabe bringe ich zum Ausdruck, dass ich mit der Aussage der Deutschlehrerin *einverstanden *bin._






> _- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich einen französischen Akzent *hätte*. __
> ==> Mit dieser Wiedergabe bringe ich zum Ausdruck, dass ich mit der Aussage der Deutschlehrerin *nicht einverstanden* bin._


Ich glaube, ich weiß, worauf du hinaus möchtest, aber das funktioniert hier nicht, da die Konjunktiv-1-Form mit dem Indikativ identisch ist, weshalb automatisch zum Konjunktiv 2 aufgerückt werden muss und dieser einen objektiven Charakter erhält.

Wikipedia:_ "In der indirekten Rede verwendet man in der Regel die Form des Konjunktivs I (coniunctivus obliquus). Wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleich sind, wird auf die Formen des Konjunktivs II zurückgegriffen, um die Mittelbarkeit des Gesagten zu verdeutlichen."_

Meintest du vielleicht:

Der Mann sagte, er sei kein Dieb. _-> unvoreingenommene Haltung des Verfassers_
Der Mann sagte, er wäre kein Dieb. _-> subjektive, skeptische Haltung des Verfassers_



> Hello can somebody tell me why these are wrong? They look OK to me ..


In colloquial speech they would be fine but in standard German they aren't since we have an extra mood for indirect speech which is called "Konjunktiv 1". However, when the Konjunktiv 1 is identical to the Indikativ, what is the case here, you must use the Konjunktiv 2 for reasons of communicability. 



> Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ich denke gerade beim deutschen Konjunktiv ist der Unterschied zwischen Umgangssprache und Standartsprache teilweise wirklich enorm.


Genau, aber als Sprachlerner lernt man zunächst erstmal die Standardsprache.


----------



## Sidjanga

Henryk said:


> Ich muss eingestehen, dass der "würde"-Satz nicht richtig ist, es müsste wie folgt sein: "Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, dass ich mit französischem Akzent *spräche*." Den Satz mit "würde" würde hier umgangssprachlich eigentlich fast jeder so verwenden, ist aber im Grunde genommen vollkommen falsch, ....


Vollkommen fallsch ist der Satz keineswegs, und noch viel weniger in der gesprochenen Sprache (-> der Satz ist vollkommen *richtig*; die Frage nach dem Stil ist in dieser Hinsicht eine andere und eher sekundär).

Aus der Wikipedia "Konjunktiv II":

"_Darüber hinhaus kann jeder Konjunktiv in der gesprochenen Sprache durch eine "würde"-Konstruktion ersetzt werden. Da dies aber keinem besonders guten Stil entspricht, sollten in der geschriebenen Sprache solche Konstruktionen vermieden werden. Sie sollten hier nur dann vorkommen, wenn die reguläre Konjunktivform stark aus der Mode gekommen sind (z.B. von "ich backe": ich __büke). _[...]"

Mehr noch, ich denke, die Form _spräche _ist tendenziell in der gesprochenen Sprache aus der Mode gekommen. Ich jedenfalls empfände es als höchst affektiert, wenn jemand den Satz so [mit _spräche_; nicht ironisch) zu mir sagen würde (und dass, ob wohl mir oft von Anderen vorgehalten wird, ich spräche "affektiert"... ).

Und noch eine Anmerkung: Die gesprochene Sprache - auch auf gehobenem Niveau (= nicht nur die sogenannte "Umgangssprache", bei der man auch direkt an Stammtischniveau denken könnte) - unterscheidet sich *immer *deutlich von der Schriftsprache, was sie aber deshalb nicht automatisch "minderwertiger" oder "falsch" macht. 
Sie ist einfach anders, und Wörter oder Wendungen, die in der Schriftsprache völlig richtig, poetisch oder sogar "das einzig Wahre" sein mögen, sind in der gesprochenen Sprache eben nicht immer unbedingt die erste Wahl.

Es handelt sich um (komplett) verschiedene Register.


----------



## Henryk

> Vollkommen fallsch ist der Satz keineswegs, und noch viel weniger in der gesprochenen Sprache (-> der Satz ist vollkommen richtig; die Frage nach dem Stil ist in dieser Hinsicht eine andere und eher sekundär).


 Na ja, wie man es sieht. Auch Stilfehler sind Fehler.



> Mehr noch, ich denke, die Form spräche ist tendenziell in der gesprochenen Sprache aus der Mode gekommen. Ich jedenfalls empfände es als höchst affektiert, wenn jemand den Satz so [mit spräche; nicht ironisch) zu mir sagen würde (und dass, ob wohl mir oft von Anderen vorgehalten wird, ich spräche "affektiert"... ).


Ich teile ja deine Ansicht, aber Tatsache bleibt doch, dass man als Deutschlerner korrektes, schriftliches Deutsch lernt/lernen sollte, oder nicht?


----------



## Sidjanga

Henryk said:


> Na ja, wie man es sieht. Auch Stilfehler sind Fehler.
> Stilfehler sind allerdings einzig und allein im Kontext des (angestrebten) Registers zu (be)urteilen.
> 
> Ich teile ja deine Ansicht, aber Tatsache bleibt doch, dass man als Deutschlerner korrektes, schriftliches Deutsch lernt/lernen sollte, oder nicht?


Ich bin keineswegs der Meinung, dass man einfach (nur) gutes schriftliches Deutsch lernen sollte. Man sollte vor allem die Möglichkeit bekommen, ein Gefühl für angemessenen Sprachgebrauch in beiden (Haupt-)Registern (= Schrift- und gesprochene Sprache) zu entwickeln; nicht nur, weil man als Nicht-Muttersprachler sowieso tendenziell Gefahr läuft, durch "affektierten" Sprachgebrauch aufzufallen, da im Sprachunterricht möglicherweise tatsächlich oft die ("gute"/angemessene) gesprochene Sprache vernachlässigt und in ihrer Bedeutung unterschätzt wird.

A guats Nächtle.  (= "eine gute Nacht")


----------



## Robocop

Henryk said:


> Ich glaube, ich weiß, worauf du hinaus möchtest, aber das funktioniert hier nicht, da die Konjunktiv-1-Form mit dem Indikativ identisch ist, weshalb automatisch zum Konjunktiv 2 aufgerückt werden muss und dieser einen objektiven Charakter erhält.
> 
> Wikipedia:_ "In der indirekten Rede verwendet man in der Regel die Form des Konjunktivs I (coniunctivus obliquus). Wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleich sind, wird auf die Formen des Konjunktivs II zurückgegriffen, um die Mittelbarkeit des Gesagten zu verdeutlichen."_
> 
> Meintest du vielleicht:
> Der Mann sagte, er sei kein Dieb. _-> unvoreingenommene Haltung des Verfassers._
> Der Mann sagte, er wäre kein Dieb. _-> subjektive, skeptische Haltung des Verfassers_.



Die von Dir angeführte Regel (zur indirekten *Rede*) würde zur Anwendung kommen, wenn die betrachtete Aussage wie folgt formuliert wäre:
- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, ich *habe *einen französischen Akzent. (Direkte Rede der Deutschlehrerin: "Du hast einen französischen Akzent.")
In diesem Fall würde _(Zitat) "auf die Formen des Konjunktivs II zurückgegriffen, um die Mittelbarkeit des Gesagten zu verdeutlichen".
- _Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, ich *hätte *einen französischen Akzent.

Die von uns betrachteten Aussagen sind aber *indirekte Wiedergaben* *mittels "dass"-Satz* (diese Ausdrucksform wird auch als *Einbettung mit finitem Nebensatz* bezeichnet), und in diesem Fall ist die Verwendung des Konjunktivs I oder II absolut korrekt.
_- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, *dass *ich einen französischen Akzent *habe* _(bringt die neutrale Haltung des Sprechenden zum Ausdruck)._
- Meine Deutschlehrerin sagte mir, *dass *ich einen französischen Akzent *hätte* _(bringt die ablehnende Haltung des Sprechenden zum Ausdruck).

P.S. Die indirekte *Rede *ist (nur) *eine *mögliche Form der indirekten *Wiedergabe*!


----------



## Sidjanga

Henryk said:


> [..]
> The sentence isn't wrong at all. It's merely a different meaning.
> ....


I do agree on that the sentence _"Meine Deutschlehrerin (m'a dit/told me), weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent._" is, as Luobet77 said, very obviously NOT correct at all (... _weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent._   )

If you want to express this, you have to say _
"Meine Deutschlehrerin hat (mir) das gesagt, weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent *spreche*._" (_My German teacher told me so, because I speak with a French accent_).


----------



## Henryk

> I do agree on that the sentence "Meine Deutschlehrerin (m'a dit/told me), weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent." is, as Luobet77 said, very obviously NOT correct at all (... weil spreche ich mit französischem Akzent.   )


Du verwirrst mich. Im Umgangssprachenregister spricht fast jeder so, dann müsste es doch vollkommen okay sein. 



> Ich bin keineswegs der Meinung, dass man einfach (nur) gutes schriftliches Deutsch lernen sollte. Man sollte vor allem die Möglichkeit bekommen, ein Gefühl für angemessenen Sprachgebrauch in beiden (Haupt-)Registern (= Schrift- und gesprochene Sprache) zu entwickeln; nicht nur, weil man als Nicht-Muttersprachler sowieso tendenziell Gefahr läuft, durch "affektierten" Sprachgebrauch aufzufallen, da im Sprachunterricht möglicherweise tatsächlich oft die ("gute"/angemessene) gesprochene Sprache vernachlässigt und in ihrer Bedeutung unterschätzt wird.


Was ist an "spräche" affektiert? Ich rede gewöhnlich auch so und und mein Umgang ist ganz gewöhnlich nicht die Oberschicht. Dagegen klingen doch die ständigen "würde"-Formen nach Nichtkönnen des Konjunktivs und sind es eigentlich auch. Man kann perfekt umgangssprachlich sprechen und dennoch grammatikalisch und stilistisch fehlerfrei bleiben. Das ist ja beinahe so, als wolle man einem Englischlerner beibringen, "I'm good" sei eine richtige Antwort auf "How are you", obwohl das grammatikalisch falsch ist. Man kann darauf hinweisen, dass es so verwendet wird, sollte ihnen aber für den aktiven Gebrauch mindestens eine grammatikalisch richtige Antwort geben, die er verwenden sollte. 

Das Wort "affektiert" passt hier überhaupt nicht meines Erachtens, wenn man flüssig spricht, fällt es nicht einmal auf, im Gegensatz zur "würde"-Form, welche gleich nach Unkenntnis klingt.


----------



## Savra

Henryk said:


> Allgemein gilt, dass, wenn die K1-Form der Indikativ-Form entspricht, der K2 angewendet werden sollte.


Mit dieser Faustregel sollte man vorsichtig sein, da der K2 die Bedeutung meist umkehrt und verwirren, meiner Meinung nach hier sogar als falsch angestrichen werden kann. Da Indikativ und K1 in obigem Satz nicht verwechselt werden können -- unmittelbar davor steht, daß die Lehrerin spricht --, läßt sich Problemlos der K1 verwenden. Wenn man den K2 nutzt, dann nach Möglichkeit nicht mittels Hilfskonstrukt, sondern die richtige Form: _spräche _statt _sprechen würde_. (Das wurde bereits gesagt, kann aber gar nicht häufig genug wiederholt werden.  Das arme Würde ist dermaßen überstrapaziert ...)


----------



## Sidjanga

Henryk said:


> Du verwirrst mich. Im Umgangssprachenregister spricht fast jeder so, dann müsste es doch vollkommen okay sein.


Ich habe noch *nie* gehört, dass ein Muttersprachler "...,_ weil *spreche* *ich* mit französischem Akzent."_ gesagt hätte (ohne dabei jemanden oder -etwas nachzumachen).
_"... weil *ich* *spreche* mit französischem Akzent." _natürlich schon; da wir uns aber anscheinend darin einig sind, dass Lerner zumindest eine "faire Chance" bekommen sollten, richtiges Deutsch zu lernen, finde ich es nicht sinnvoll, diesen im Prinzip nicht richtigen** Nebensatz hier als "vollkommen okay" einzustufen.





> Was ist an "spräche" affektiert?
> ...


Ich denke, was in welchem Kontext wie klingt, ist seeehhr subjektiv, von vielen Faktoren abhängig und sicher keine (weitere) Diskussion wert. Ein "objektives" Ergebnis kann es dabei sowieso nie geben. 
_____________
** schon möglich, dass sich das bald ändert


----------



## AGATHA2

loubet77 said:


> Hello,
> Solution bis: In case of an informal conversation you just can say: 'mein(e) Deutschlehrer/in sagte, ich hätte einen französischen Akzent.' Just more clear and short.
> Bye bye


 

In welchen deutschsprachigen Gebieten verwendet man in einer informellen Sprache einen 2. Konjunktiv ??


----------

